# Still in Nappies



## neadyda

Hey everyone, I haven't posted in a while but I was wondering if anyone had any advice.

My Youngest Son is 5 and in Year 1. He is autistic and pretty much non verbal. He developmentally is aged around 2/2.5 years old. He is still in nappies as he has no concept of when he is wet/soiled. He cant control his bladder/bowel. He doesn't understand how to use the toilet. He shows an interest when other people are in toilet and will watch. 

He is currently in a mainstream school and they want him out of nappies. They asked me to try over the summer holidays. I did but it didnt go well. He decided to hold his poo in for 3 weeks and I had to give him a home enema!!! I decided there and then I will let him decide and let me know when he is ready (which he isn't at the moment)

I just wondered if anyone else has been in the same boat and could help? xxx

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## neadyda

Also to add he has a genetic condition called PTEN Mutation. He is a big boy for his age x


----------



## Button#

My DS came out of nappies in the day the week he started year 1. He's having a few poo accidents at the moment but still in pants at the moment. We were lucky he had a click moment over the summer holidays and we and the school expected him to be in nappies for year one. I think you're going about it the right way. Just keep him in a routine of sitting for a try on the toilet and one day it really will click, I never believed it would.

I can recommend the book ready set potty. Also I found the ERIC site helpful and they have a helpline you can call for a chat. You can also make an appointment to see the paediatric incontinance clinic now he's 5.


----------



## becsboo

hi hun what has the doctor/health visor said 
my little girl is in reception she still does a poo in nappies but can wee on the toilet mine is because she has a bowl condition and holds her poo then it leaks out


----------



## neadyda

Button# said:


> My DS came out of nappies in the day the week he started year 1. He's having a few poo accidents at the moment but still in pants at the moment. We were lucky he had a click moment over the summer holidays and we and the school expected him to be in nappies for year one. I think you're going about it the right way. Just keep him in a routine of sitting for a try on the toilet and one day it really will click, I never believed it would.
> 
> I can recommend the book ready set potty. Also I found the ERIC site helpful and they have a helpline you can call for a chat. You can also make an appointment to see the paediatric incontinance clinic now he's 5.

Thank you for your reply. I will give his GP a ring to sort out about the incontinence clinic. 

His school have given me info from the ERIC site and have also referred him to ASC
xx


----------



## neadyda

becsboo said:


> hi hun what has the doctor/health visor said
> my little girl is in reception she still does a poo in nappies but can wee on the toilet mine is because she has a bowl condition and holds her poo then it leaks out

My DS sees a Paediatrician and she thinks he isn't ready yet and that school shouldn't rush him.

My friends little boy has a bowl condition and he does the same as your little girl.

xx


----------



## becsboo

i agree there's no rush x


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi, my son is 5 years old and just started Kindergarten (in the US). He is still not potty trained although we are working on it. He is non verbal and on the severe end of the spectrum. I know because he is so delayed that it is going to take time. Right now we pretty much set a timer and take him to the toilet every 30 minutes. Some days he will be good and stay dry and other days he will have accidents soon after we take him off. In school they also put him on the toilet every 30 minutes but for them he will not pee, it is very frustrating. I am hoping over time it will just click for him (hopefully!). I wanted to add that my son is in a special education class for K. There is no way he would be able to be mainstreamed because of his delays.


----------



## lusterleaf

I just wanted to update this since I last wrote in October, that my son (5, nonverbal ASD) is now almost fully trained (time trained). He has occasional accidents, but now is wearing underwear full time at both home and school. Our next step is to get him to request to having to go to the toilet himself (we have pictures around but he doesn't use them) instead of us taking him every 40 min. But I will say it took a long time for us to get here. We started with him last April.


----------



## Gucci1owner

Our two children are 6.5 and 4yrs old. Both in nappies. School have been amazing with eldest and don't bat an eyelid about his needs, just change him out of his pants when needed. He now wears nappies at night and when he has a very bad day as there are only so many pants in the cupboard! 
Our youngest is dry and clean at nursery. But nowhere else. He refuses to go to the toilet at home. He is struggling to make the link between nursery and anywhere else. We have photos of the toilet at nursery in our bathroom and he is slowly making the link. It's hard work, isn't it? 
Both school and nursery (same school) said no to nappies, so I basically replied very nicely, if they were sure as they'd be cleaning up to do.... they were totally fine with this and haven't mentioned their conditions since.


----------

